
Imagination Technologies can’t resolve Apple IP spat, opens formal dispute - msh
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/05/imagination-technologies-apple-ip-dispute-resolution-process/
======
mrkstu
Seems to be a bit of a cart before the horse issue, which is why they aren't
going to court I suppose- no actionable issue.

Apple's big issue though is when they do actually ship they are likely to be
highly exposed to patent suits from the incumbent video/3d IP holders. If
Imagination/AMD/NVidia see that Apple is going to do what it seems to be
doing- going vertical wherever they can to capture more margin- they'll feel
free to sue without fear of loss of losing Apple as a customer.

Mac's are not a major revenue source for AMD and a non-existent one for Nvidia
and Imagination.

Apple will have to come to some kind of agreement to keep shipping unless they
have lots of patents they can enforce against the counter-parties.

------
DonbunEf7
Good riddance. Their obnoxious licensing has made it all but impossible for
Free Software interoperability with their GPUs to be written. I will not miss
them, nor their chips, nor their patents.

